# Thruway from BFD to IRV baggage?



## Jamling (Jun 24, 2015)

Hello all. I am taking the CZ from Chicago via SAC to Irvine. What sizes of baggage can you take on the coaches? I have a normal suitcase (actually 2 of them) similar in size to an airline carry on (about 25 or so inches long). They don't have checked bags, but is this like greyhound where they put it underneath the bus?

I actually have checked bags all the way up until from Bakersfield to Irvine. Will I have a problem with getting them on the bus? I would hate to get all the way to Bakersfield, only to find out that I am stuck because my luggage isn't allowed !


----------



## seat38a (Jun 24, 2015)

Jamling said:


> Hello all. I am taking the CZ from Chicago via SAC to Irvine. What sizes of baggage can you take on the coaches? I have a normal suitcase (actually 2 of them) similar in size to an airline carry on (about 25 or so inches long). They don't have checked bags, but is this like greyhound where they put it underneath the bus?
> 
> I actually have checked bags all the way up until from Bakersfield to Irvine. Will I have a problem with getting them on the bus? I would hate to get all the way to Bakersfield, only to find out that I am stuck because my luggage isn't allowed !


They have luggage storage just like any intercity bus.


----------



## Jam (Jun 24, 2015)

Oh, so even though they don't have official checked baggage, you are allowed to carry regular suitcases under the bus yourself. I thought it meant unless it fit above the seat, then you coudn't take it. Is that correct?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 24, 2015)

"Checked Baggage" refers to train stations that have someone who will put the bags in the baggage car or take the bags off the baggage car.

Does the station you're detraining at have Checked Baggage? And the station you are getting on at?


----------



## seat38a (Jun 25, 2015)

Jam said:


> Oh, so even though they don't have official checked baggage, you are allowed to carry regular suitcases under the bus yourself. I thought it meant unless it fit above the seat, then you coudn't take it. Is that correct?


Yes, you put it under the bus yourself. Checked baggage means you give it to the agent and don't touch it again till your final destination. Irvine does not have checked baggage.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks, that helps a lot  I was a little worried there !

<Begin non train info>

I'm going to a special expo at UC-Irvine (Go Anteaters !). I am actually travelling cross country from Pensacola ! Too bad the SL is dead west of NOL ! I managed to get on the SL one time before it shutdown in 02 or 03, it was fun while it lasted. At least I got to ride it out of my hometown  I don't go to UC-Irvine, but I am a HUGE fan of them  I wonder if there are any Floridian Anteaters out there?

Gonna miss the 'Limited out of Pcola  If we try hard, maybe she'll come back...


----------

